# Measure Metronidazole without a scale



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

How do I measure 2.5 grams of metronidazole powder without using a scale? For example, can I use a teaspoon to get a rough estimate? Maybe like 1/2 a level teaspoon equals 2.5 grams.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

just google a conversion scale. it will tell u how to convert the measurement to something u may have in your home. (like a teaspoon)


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

There really isn't a way to convert mg or grams to teaspoon sizes. I suggest picking up a digital scale at a department store. I bought one that measures grams, ounces, etc for under $20


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

google the chart. you will find what u need


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you please post the link?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i will say it a third time. go to google and punch in what u are looking to convert. it wil bring u to a web page that has multiple references to conversion. as already stated by deeda, u cannot "exactly" convert, however you can get a general enough idea to get by . i have done this many times. a little reading and some common sense and u can figure it out


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

2.25 g is roughly equal to 1 teaspoon for powdered metronidazole. 
Conversion scales are inaccurate for converting units of weight to units of volume because of the differences in density for what you're weighing. For example, 2.25 g of water is equal to .5 tsp., a teaspoon of sugar is 4 grams, etc.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

we have already established that they cannot be converted "exactly" i'm only suggesting to google the conversion chart as it will give a rough idea. (like u just did). this will be enough for op to figure out what needs to be done.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Better to google 'metronidazole weight in teaspoons'. I appreciate that you were trying to help.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

the web page that pops up when u google what i said has many articles to choose from. i am 95% sure that no matter what your wording is when u google, its still gonna bring u to the same info page that i speak of. i dont know why we are splitting hairs here. to the op; google anything that sounds like what we are talking about and make your own conclusions. it will all get u to the same "unexact" conversion. good luck


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I guess I'll spell it out for you since you seem insistent that the online conversion sites are sufficient. By using one of the conversion scale sites provided by searching google, you will end up under dosing by 1 gram of metronidazole, which is rather quite a lot. 
Online conversion scales result in 2.5 grams being equal to .5 teaspoons whereas 2.5 grams of metronidazole is really over 1 teaspoon (2.25g=1tsp). Again, I appreciate that you were trying to help.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

seachem website clearly says that there is very little danger of overdose


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

however u said under dose. ugh.. im wrong again


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

GTZ said:


> Online conversion scales result in 2.5 grams being equal to .5 teaspoons whereas 2.5 grams of metronidazole is really over 1 teaspoon (2.25g=1tsp). Again, I appreciate that you were trying to help.


Thanks, GTZ. Makes sense because it all comes down to density. Like you said, the density of water is more than the density of metro powder.

sumthinfishy - I originally used the online chart using 1/2 a teaspoon but will bump up the remainder of the treatment program to a full teaspoon.

Thanks All!


----------



## Nelson2 (May 27, 2014)

I think every thing that you are going to measure have their own value of weight for a specific amount of mass. So you must find a conversion chart on Google. Or some times these are available with scale that you previously bought.


----------



## Nelson2 (May 27, 2014)

Why not you use any scale for weighing because you can easily find out the weight of your medz and other small measurements. Or find the weight of Metronidazole on google hope you get exact weight there.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

One way, although it may be a little tedious is to take a given weight and divide it by teaspoons or smaller amounts. For example, when I bought copper sulphate for my pool, I asked the pharmacist to measure out 92 grams. I found this to be exactly 4 tablespoons. So, now I measure out 4 tablespoons to dose. For a smaller amount, perhaps a hundred grams, I might see how many teaspoons were in that amount, or even 1/2 or 1/4 teaspoons and calculate from there.


----------

